# Water Heater Problem



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

First trip with our 05 31RQS,
the electric side of water heater did not work.
The screw on element does not look like it was ever tightened!
Very lucky this didn't burn TT up!
Guess it has been this way since new---don't really know.

Dennis


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Very disturbing. Gilligan strikes again!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You let the magic smoke out so of course it quit working.

You may want to find out why it did that before you hook it back up.


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Where can I get the magic smoke to put back in?

I think (hope) the very loose connection caused this,
I will watch it close when I repair it.
All that fire jumping might have cooked other stuff too.









Dennis


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

That was definately caused from a loose connection. Hopefully it didnt bugger up the threads on the screw. I would wrap the wire around the screw rather than using a fork connector again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

did the heater work during your PDI?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Please, don't just hook it up and apply power. You could get a nasty surprise. Take that multimeter Ghosty is touting and get a resistance reading across that element. If it is infinite, or there is none, the element is open or shorted. Hopefully, someone else will know what the resistance should be. If no one chimes in, ask your friendly neighborhood RV tech.

Sluggo


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> did the heater work during your PDI?


The water was hot,
The gas & electric switch was on.
I _assumed_ both were working.







(yea--i know what assumed translates into)









Dennis


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Sluggo54 said:


> Please, don't just hook it up and apply power. You could get a nasty surprise. Take that multimeter Ghosty is touting and get a resistance reading across that element. If it is infinite, or there is none, the element is open or shorted. Hopefully, someone else will know what the resistance should be. If no one chimes in, ask your friendly neighborhood RV tech.
> 
> Sluggo


I agree Sluggo








With that insulation melted around that screw--gonna get new element.
Hope I can find a socket to find in that space!
Very limited & tilted toward floor.









Dennis


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

That bit of green on the wire looks like it may have been introduced to a bit of moisture....... any chance something leaked?


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Bill H said:


> That bit of green on the wire looks like it may have been introduced to a bit of moisture....... any chance something leaked?


Good point!
I didn't notice any--really think it has been that way for years








I will look closer--when i get new element.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------

